# Help picking first nitro rc! Need durable beater, I think.



## themaxx69 (Nov 20, 2009)

Ok, so this will be my first nitro rc I have ever had. I have always wanted one 

since I saw a grasshopper like 15 or so years ago. I have been doing a lot of 

reading on different trucks and buggies and truggies etc. But, there are just 

too many different ones out there.

Basically, I want something that isn't going to break(easily), and doesn't cost 

an arm & a leg. I don't want to jump 30 feet on concrete or do 4 back flips, 

land upside down and then keep going. I don't have a thousand dollars or more 

to spend on an rc truck, at least not right at once. That kinda leads me to 

another question about price. I see trucks for a few hundred and then something 

like a losi eight for $800. I read and watch videos of people beating up their 

2-3-4 hundred dollar trucks and not breaking anything. 

Like I said, I don't what to do insane 20-30 foot jumps or go 50 or 60mph. I'd 

just like too be able to run around all over, dirt, sand, grass, jumps like at 

skate/bike parks, dirt jumps, up trees things like that. I can't see doing 

too much over say 6 feet, IF that. Maybe longer jumps, but not higher.

I am a very mechanically inclined, a quick learner and 

knowledgeable/experienced with things like bikes, motorcycles, quads, 3 

wheelers, electronics, etc. Wish I could ad women to that!  

Thing is, there are so many differing opinions out there. I have read totally 

opposite things on like every truck, nitro or electric. I read good things 

about savages, traxxas, losi, tower, team associated and others I can't 

remember. Then I read people saying the complete opposite about them. Go 

figure. 

I also, don't know much about the differences between trucks, buggies, 

truggies, stadium, monster, other than some obvious things like size and 2 or 

4wd. I have seen videos of all the traxxas truck types and some savage and 

rc-10 gt and gt2 I think, and a losi eight and some losi trucks and more. And I 

have seen all of them do what I want and more. I don't know if some of those 

people spent many hundreds of dollar in upgrades. And I don't even know where 

to get started on upgrades. Some vehicles have like 10x more upgrades than 

others. I mean is there really that many you need to strengthen your truck 

other than a handful of areas, like tranny, suspension, wheels and drivetrain?

The price is a big thing too. Again, I've seen stampedes and rustlers just name 

a couple, doing big jumps and not breaking and those didn't seem too expensive. 

I'd rather not have to spend $500 or $800 if I can spend 3or4 hundred and be 

able to jump around and beat it up a bit all day. One thing that keeps popping 

up a lot though is an rc-10 gt or gt2. I have probably seen more people saying 

that is a good beginner and pretty tough, but how tough. And what's a beginner? 

I mean, my Honda CBR929 was basically my first bike, and I do wheelies(among 

other things) whenever I ride and have never put it down. Just cause I get an 

rc that will go 60mph or handles different doesn't mean I'm gonna floor it 

around full speed the first time and then smash it into a hundred pieces. If I 

can drive home, during rush hour, from west Phoenix to Tempe in the rain, with 

a blown brake line, and no clutch pedal, and not crash(long story), I can drive 

any rc car and not destroy it...at least not right away. You just have to be 

very careful and pay attention, till you get the hang of it. Little off the 

subject, but see my point. 

I'm sure I'm missing something, but I hope that's not too much info 

Also, any input on electric is welcome, but from all the reading I've done, I 

think for now I'd like nitro. Again, people say the total opposite about both. 

But, my initial impression seems that electric is more complicated and in the 

long run doesn't seem to save A TON of money. I know they both are great, but 

from what I was reading, for what I want to do, the main complaint seemed to be 

just getting the nitro to run right. But, other people say tuning isn't hard. 

Maybe it's an knowledge thing, I don't know. Don't bash me for that. I'm just 

saying, a lot of people don't learn how to do things correctly and then think 

it sucks. Same thing could be true with electric, but that's not the impression 

I've been getting. Seems like more overall work....for what I want. If I'm 

wrong, than I will learn and go with whatever suits my needs most.

Oops. Too much babbling, sorry. Think I'll go have some bourbon.....then maybe 

some scotch......hell, then I'll have a beer 

Thanks for all the input and I can't wait to get running with whatever I get!


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

wow, long post. I would suggest something traxxas. I would also consider electric as nitro can be frustrating at times.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

i would suggest somthing 4wd! they are alittle easier to control than a 2wd, also depends on what you have you heart set on....nitro or electric, electric i would go with slash, (they take a beating)!! nitro i would 4wd thundertiger st-1 (cant break they if you try) also need to know if you are looking for 1/8 scale or 1/10 scale.


----------



## sdtech58 (Aug 13, 2008)

My first 4wd Nitro was an OFNA Ultra LX-1. Great basher. Not so much for racing, but that car will take an absolute beating. I think RTR you're looking at about $280, plus 12 AA's and a gallon of nitro, and you're running for right around $310. Comes with radio, glow ignitor and fuel bottle in the box. It might even come with AA's, I can't remember. 

Only issue I had with normal running was with the stock ring gears on the front and rear diffs. At about 3 gallons, I started stripping them. Once I put the hardened steel ones in, no more issues (the stock ones are cast and not very durable). I think the steel ones are about $20-25 each, but well worth it. Only other upgrades I did were a receiver pack (i recommend that for any vehicle because it beats the heck out of changing AA's all the time) and a stronger steering servo (i raced it, so the better steering servo was a must). The stock servo's are fine for bashing.

Only issue with abnormal running was a bent front shock tower, when I landed squarely on the front from about 25 feet in the air trying to do a backflip. I took it off, bent it back in a vise and didn't have anymore problems.

About a year ago, I sold that buggy to a guy I work with, and he has been happily bashing it regularly since then. 

Follow the manual instructions for engine break-in and tuning, and nitro isn't complicated at all. There are many forums that go into great detail regarding break-in and tuning, but I've always followed the manufacturer's instructions for whatever i've bought. I'm sure you'll have a blast with whatever you get. Happy RC'ing!!!


----------



## trackman (Aug 5, 2006)

I think some of the cost difference you see is in scale size, quality of radio/ frequency, some are more race competition ready, motor size, 4 wheel drive 2 wheel drive.

Nitro or electric, the mechanacal aspects of keeping it running are pretty much the same with exception of the power plant of your choice nitro or electric.

Personnally, I think the nitro has a higher maintance schedule and more prone to screws loosening and something fallen off due to the vibrations of the power plant system in the vehicle.

I really do not see how electric is more complicated than nitro. Yes to me an electric system can be more complicated when straying away from the intended purpose of the truck/car such as gearing, battery choices, esc selection, brush or brushless, Nimh or lipo's, But that is one thing I really like about electric, it seems to be more virsatile and more expandable.

Actually with todays technologies electric can be just as fast as nitro and sometimes faster. All I heard around the shop was NITRO, NITRO, NITRO....
Until I busted everything out there with electric ; I shut that Nitro crap up.

Other things to consider as a basher. Will the community you live in stand for the noise of the nitro truck? Do you have open terrain to open it up and consider the fact that nitro's will run away? Will you have time to do the after run maintance? 
For entry level with not much knowledge, Go entry level to start with.
Either way whether going electric or nitro, counting support gear and all including charger, fuel , batteries what ever to get it to run you are looking at 3 to 5 hundred bucks.

Hop ups are personnal preference and yes some have more available because of popularity. Traxxas T-Maxx in a prime example. That one truck comes in about 4 or 5 different models with 2 or 3 different size motors and hop-ups for ever.


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

i say if you just getting in to the rc hobby i would say get a electirc first i spent about 250 on my car it self that is with adding a brushless upgreat. then about another 120 for a battery and charger. i put about 400 at the start i think in to me car. and i have flipped in end of end god not how many times and the only thing i have replaced next to gears wereing out is the rear shocks

i own and durtrax evnder ext with a 5.5 bushless and speed control form hobby wing. i all so own the nitro evnder as well and i have run it in the side house 6-7 times at fill speed not maining to and all its did was crack the body the last time.

ppl say durtrax is a good starter car but i race mine is pro truck and have placed int he top 3 ever race at my loacal track. 

i jumped form ditch to ditch going arcoss my raod. and have not broke any thing. and me plus landing is like telling a blind person to park a car.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Decide on a budget. Do some more research. What Scale? 2wheel or 4 wheel drive? Nitro or Electric.
Both have their attractive features. 
Electric is great for starting out. Clean and quiet. Emaxx, E Revo, Slash are great. E Savage and others.
Do you think you will race? Then go to the local track and see what people are running.
Nitro can be complicated. Tuning is a daily thing.. even hourly if the weather is changing. They are messy and smelly, but still a lot of fun. They are higher maintenance because of the vibration and the fuel residue. 
It USED to be that people prefered Nitro because of the LONG run times. But with the Lipo batteries and electronics on the market today that is not an issue any longer.
Power is not an issue with either. Again, advances in the market today, even the most entry level vehicle like a Rustler or Evader are very powerful. 
Traxxas really has a firm grip on the RTR Market, but other companies are coming along quickly with high quality products of their own. See what your local hobby shop supports. 
Get the best you can afford. You will not regret it. '
For overall bashing and having fun, The bigger the better. If you are running in grass, a 1/10th scale may dissapoint you. 
Hope this helps.
Dan


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

DON'T buy gas!!! You will have so many problems it is not worth the hassle!!! Electric is MUCH faster CHEAPER and wont give you headaches!!!


----------



## jordan1652 (Jun 16, 2009)

very true. when i started out i bought a nitro stampede and hade nothing but troubles. i could never get it started and when i did it wouldent run long. so i switched to electric and havent thought once about goine back to nitro. eletric is soo much BETTER. you throw a set up on your car and go. you may have to do some ajustmints with the speedo or the motor timming but its much simpler than nitro!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

harmocy said:


> DON'T buy gas!!! You will have so many problems it is not worth the hassle!!! Electric is MUCH faster CHEAPER and wont give you headaches!!!


how did i know you would say that!!!:wave:


----------



## themaxx69 (Nov 20, 2009)

Well, I picked up a used rc10 gt on ebay for $100. Seemed like a great deal. Comes with a whole bunch of stuff. Item number 250530192765. Was looking at a JR XR2i radio. Found some cheap, around $20-30. What do you guys think?

I think I will get a savage X in a little while, but right now I was looking at getting an electric Stampede. I know, electric, but I have been doing more reading and some high MAh NiMH packs aren't that expensive and seem like enough when playing around outside and close to the house and seem better for my son.

Again, thanks for all the input so far and I will be be getting a nitro Savage X soon.

So, what do you guys think about the E-Stampede? From all I've read, seems to be great truck. I don't think I need to go brushless, at least not now. Just not sure about ESCs and motor combos. Don't need wicked speed. No racing. I have quite a few locally and on ebay for around $100. Some with the XL-5 esc. There just seem to be so many motors out there. The stock XL-5 with titan seem ok, but a little more power wouldn't hurt.


----------

